# Candid from my Walstad shrimp jarrarium



## JLR (Apr 28, 2018)

The whole jar, as of a few months ago, and a hair algae feeding frenzy going on right now! (My other jarrarium is still finding its feet, so I put a gob of the hair algae into the established one - the shrimp LOVE the stuff!)


----------

